# My Ideal DSLR Design



## bmwzimmer (May 27, 2015)

This is my Ideal Digital Camera.... If Canikon developed such a camera, it can very well save itself from extinction in the near future as Mirrorless cameras are catching up in almost every category except battery life and autofocus but it's just a matter of time... So the two main things I'm proposing leverages a DSLR's attributes or even flaws into wonderful features Mirrorless cameras can't match. 

1.) Lengthen the Pentaprism Hump either to the right, left, or BOTH sides so that it includes a Built in EVF alongside the Optical Viewfinder. This gives DSLR's the BEST of Both worlds. It can even be below the Optical viewfinder and keep the Hump the same... 
2.) Use the large size of a DSLR by including a LARGE 4"+ Display. Make the corner more square if they need to to maximize the size of the display. This makes a Huge difference for aging eyes and is possible only on a large DSLR. 

PS: Sorry for the Crappy MS Paint job I did at work. No Photoshop at work 

Thoughts?


----------

